# 08/09 Klein Q-Elite XV



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

Finally got my Klein dialed in upgraded with my favorite bits... ready to show now 

My shop told me this is an 08-09 Japanese market only Q-Elite XV in Linear Blue. The top of and front of the bike is painted a dark metallic blue and the bottom and backside is a metallic baby blue. Like all Kleins, you have to see it in person to see the beauty of their paint jobs.

http://www.kleinjapan.com/bicycles/q-elite_xv.html

Story on how I got this a couple months ago was my LBS had some backordered Lemond that weren't going to be filled because Trek killed off the brand. At the time, Trek as had thoughts reintroducing Klein back to the US market to replace Lemond. Klein had been an overseas only after the 06 lineup.

So Trek sent my LBS three of these Kleins to make good on the Lemond orders. When they tried to get more, they were told no more were available because Gary Fisher was going to replace the Lemond lineups. 

So I quick snatched up one these beauties.

What I like most about these is that they feel like a Specialized Roubaix, fast but still comfortable for long rides. The headtube is taller and I like that. 

My parts swapout:
Added the FSA shallow drop aluminum bars. Dig the shorter reach on these
Specialized Avatar Gel saddle. Don't know why, but Bontrager stock saddles are not that good or they don't seem to put time into them.
Specialized All Conditions Armadillo Elite tires. The stock Bonti Race X Lite tires were good, but I road debris put 1/4" gashes on both front and rear.
Mavic Wintech ES computer. I couldn't stand added zip ties to the fork and nice paint job, so I found this Mavic with the QR mounted transmitter. Very nice computer.
White saddle and bar tape over stock black combo.
Mtn bike XT pedals. There are some things I like better from my mtn bike, the double sided pedals just work great and make so much sense. I don't race.
Bummer to hear that Trek has killed Klein for the US. But it makes sense though. I was looking at their Trek lineup and they have really put in alot of effort to added style and personality into the Trek brand. The 08-09 lineup looks great with the paint schemes.

Very happy with the Klein and glad I was able to get one. Long rides feel so good now compared to my old crit bike, a Cinelli Proxima (Xperience).

Pics...


----------



## jrchan (May 10, 2008)

Sweet bike. I have a 2004 Klein Aura that is a great ride.

Mind sharing how much the Q Elite XV runs? Where did you get it at?


----------

